# Which bits of MY kit would you use for macro if you had to?



## Bend The Light (Sep 11, 2010)

I am still messing with macro, and have not done too bad with the limited kit I have. I don't have money for a 'proper' macro lens, so I have a question about macro with the kit I have...

Canon 18-55 f3.5-5.6 kit lens
Canon 75-300 f4 - 5.6 basic zoom.
2x Old russian 135mm f3.5 manual lenses (M42)
1 x Super Takumar 28mm f3.5 manual lens (M42)
1 x Helios 28mm f2.8 manual lens (M42)
1 x Meyer Optik Gorlitz 50mm f1.8 manual lens (M42)
1 x Prinzflex 35mm f2.8 manual lens (M42)
1 x Pentacon 35mm f3.5 manual lens (M42)

2 of M42 2x teleconverters

1 x reversing ring EF fitting to 58mm thread.

10 x lens-lens reversing rings, various fittings, so I can reverse any of the lenses above on any other lens above.

1x set of macro tubes (manual only) consisting of 7mm, 14mm, 28mm (plus mounting 'bits'...

I have a big old flash which I can mount on a bracket above and left of camera for portable stuff, or on a tripod at various angles to get close for static at home stuff.

So, to the question (quite a big question, really!):

If you were me, wanting to use this kit for macro (bugs and flowers, for example), on a walk in the woods, in the garden or at home for static stuff, what would you piece together for your kit?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 11, 2010)

How about reverse-mounting one of the shorter lenses onto the 135?


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 11, 2010)

Derrel said:


> How about reverse-mounting one of the shorter lenses onto the 135?



Yes, I did that last night..struggled with DoF...wondered how the apertures would work...I know that f2.8 when using the 135mm would give small DoF, so I set that much smaller (f11, I think) but setting the 35mm to smaller than f2.8 gave me a severe "vignette"...

I set the flash on a tripod above the subject (a spider skin), but had to use a flash light to focus.

I might have another crack at it...I have a big video work light, very bright, but I might bounce that around and see if I can do better...

Thanks.


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 11, 2010)

Additionally, does anyone know of a good reason why I couldn't use a Tamron 90mm 1:1 macro lens with an OM fitting, via an adaptor on my 400d? Aside from manual focus (which I think everyone does for macro?)...I can't see there'd be an issue. Am I right?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes, Olympus OM with adapter will work great on a Canon Rebel. Canon bodies really are fantastic in terms of what lenses can be modified to fit via adapter!


----------



## ajkramer87 (Sep 11, 2010)

Bend The Light said:


> Additionally, does anyone know of a good reason why I couldn't use a Tamron 90mm 1:1 macro lens with an OM fitting, via an adaptor on my 400d? Aside from manual focus (which I think everyone does for macro?)...I can't see there'd be an issue. Am I right?


 
There would be no reason not to do this. Like you said you manual focus anyway.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 12, 2010)

when reversing you have to change the aperature of the outside lens, not the one attached to the camera. also to get insane magnification of static objects stack both tcs, and reverse the 35 on the 135. 
ps the viewfinder will be almost black


----------

